# Graveyard Cheese Tray



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Thought I'd share a picture of the Graveyard Cheese Tray I made for our party last weekend. It was a huge hit!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Super cute & so creative! (love the cross of cheese)...great job.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cute. Love it!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice presentation! That is such a cute and clever design.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

That looks great. Thanks for the idea


----------



## trashinfekt (Oct 17, 2013)

This looks awesome


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I had a blast making it and my guests devoured it so it must have been pretty tasty too.


----------

